# Panic Hardware - 2017 NEC Changes



## LGreene (Nov 27, 2017)

I posted a question on the door and hardware forum but since it has to do with the NEC I figured I'd ask here as well.  To keep the discussion together in one thread, could you check it out here:  https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/panic-hardware-2017-nec-changes.21752/?


----------

